# sevrage



## Patripeque

Ahi va otra dudilla...Su traducción literal no me cuadra en este contexto, no sé...

"UN SEVRAGE PLUS DIFFICILE
Si, comme les fumeurs, les fumeuses courent le risque de contracter des cancers..."

UN saludo


----------



## yserien

Así, apresuradamente,sin consultar el diccionario, me atrevo a decir que particularmente el sevrage es la molestia que pasan los bebés al pasar de la alimentación materna a la artificial y en general a las molestias que produce la privación de algo como el tabaco,alcohol,drogas. Coloquiálmente se suele decir "tener el mono" . Y en tu contexto hablas de riesgos que produce un vicio no de las consecuencias inmediatas de abandonarlo .Espera más respuestas)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es lo que los médicos llaman la *desadicción*.


----------



## yserien

Perdona, el término "desadicción" tal vez pertenezca a la lengua española, pero yo siempre he oído "cura, tratamiento de desintoxicación" y aquí el "sevrage" sería una reacción del organismo ante la falta de la sustancia que provoca la adicción.


----------



## iaf

_*Le syndrome de servage*_ se traduce como _*el síndrome de abstinencia*._
(ver diccionario WR)

Ahora, _sevrage_ solo no es la _abstinencia_ en sí, por lo que la _desadicción_ debería ser la traducción más precisa. Pero efectivamente, tampoco a mí me resulta muy familiar. De todas maneras, pienso que se entiende bien lo que pretende describir.

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## yserien

Por supuesto que se entiende, pero para empezar no figura en el diccionario de la RAE.(el término desadicción,en cambio si figura adición) Pero mira, creo que has dado la respuesta exacta .Síndrome de abstinencia o coloquialmente "mono".


----------



## GURB

Hola yserien
J'ai bien pris soin de dire que *desadicción* appartient au jargon médical.
Il ne faut pas confondre "le sevrage"= action de sevrer= cesser progressivement la consommation de tabac, de drogue ou d'alcool avec "le syndrôme du sevrage"= síndrome de abstinencia proposé par iaf= mono (coloquial)=êstar con el mono= être en manque (qui est un état).
la période de sevrage, le centre de sevrage sont en espagnol médical= *el periodo de desadicción, el centro de desadicción.*
Un sevrage plus difficile sera donc: *una desadicción más difícil.
Bonsoir
*


----------



## yserien

Je ne sais pas, ça ce peut que tu aies raison. Mais j'ai mes doutes.


----------



## Bayerische

Me pueden ayudar con la traducción de este termino


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En francés: *hydroxysine*.

El hidrato cloral o *hidroxisina* es un anxiolítico.

*Sévrage d'hydroxysine* sería *desintoxicación de la hidroxisina.*


----------



## Bayerische

Víctor Pérez said:


> En francés: *hydroxysine*.
> 
> El hidrato cloral o *hidroxisina* es un anxiolítico.
> 
> *Sévrage d'hydroxysine* sería *desintoxicación de la hidroxisina.*


 

Hola Victor 


Muchas gracias x la ayuda en general que me has dado.

Ya porfín, termine mi trabajo de traducción 


Estamos en contacto


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En el _Manual de prescripción racional de medicamentos INTERCON 2001-2002_, en la parte reservada a los medicamentos ansiolíticos advierten del procedimiento adecuado a seguir para la "retirada gradual de la medicación".

Es otra posibilidad más.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tal como lo dice *Gévy* es como hay que decirlo. 
Yo lo he dicho de una manera un poco más bruta...


----------



## pio_pio

aAparece como destete, pero en mi contexto no tiene sentido, me gustaria saber como deberia traducirlo:

traitement: *SEVRAGE* des gouttes nasales


----------



## lpfr

Sí, es como destete, pero como se trata de una medicina, mejor es poner "deshabituación".


----------



## pio_pio

am. vale. muchas gracias por darle sentido.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Lo veo más bien como *interrupción.*


----------



## yserien

En la calle sería mono, tener el mono, pasar el mono. Son los síntomas que acompañan al cese,interrupción de algo a lo que se estaba muy acostumbrado, la leche materna, medicamentos, drogas, alcohol....(Siento no acertar con la palabra española exacta)


----------



## pio_pio

No no. Muchísimas gracias a todos. Ahora ya me queda claro.
Regla 22: los acentos y mayúsculas son imprescindibles.
Último aviso.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## caenbaes

Hola a todos!

Se que esta entrada ya cerró, pero nunca es tarde para actualizar y comentar para consultas futuras por parte de los miembros del foro.

En mi opinión Sevrage d'hidroxyzine significa abstinencia a hidroxisina, que quiere decir los síntomas que se generan despues de una exposición a hidroxisina.

Fuente: Syndrome de sevrage significa, sindrome de abstinencia y también trabajo en la rama farmacéutica


----------



## Gévy

Hola Caenbaes:

No estoy de acuerdo contigo, le sevrage en sí es una acción: la retirada progresiva de algo que se toma. Empleamos este término por ejemplo cuando hablamos del destete de los niños o crías de animales.

Los sintomas que aparecen tras "le sevrage" no es el sevrage en sí, sino su posible repercusión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rennichi

Una buena solución para traducir _sevrage_ cuando significa el tratamiento de abandono de una adicción es «deshabituación» (por ejemplo, _«sevrage tabagique» _= «deshabituación del tabaco»). 

Saludos cordiales.


----------

